# long shot



## goosehunter2118 (Jan 24, 2007)

60 yards, but I am way more impressed with the guy who killed a deer at 5 feet with his bow than the guy who shot a deer at 300 yards with his .270. I am not trying to bring you down personally, but I keep hearing about people killing all kinds of critters at insane ranges. 275 yards is a good shot (but make-able) with a .243. Very nice job.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

320 with a 270 runnin flat out. Dropped him in his tracks, can you say I got lucky? Haha. I shot one the next weekend at 300 standing I can make the shots and would have killed it eventually I just got lucky and guessed the yardage compensation first try haha. Nobody could beleive it...me uncluded


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

BTW shooting a deer at 5 yards is not hard. 20 yard pin.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

dogdrivers.net said:


> BTW shooting a deer at 5 yards is not hard. 20 yard pin.


Yes it would be hard cause you have you have to get that close first off. and i would have to use a 40 pin


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Goose and Slayer, I agree...
120 Yards with a Muzzleloader, 55 Yards with a Compound...


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

slayrX said:


> Yes it would be hard cause you have you have to get that close first off. and i would have to use a 40 pin


Not necissarily on my bow my 20 is perfect at 5 yards. I shot a turkey target at a 3d with it last year and pinwheeled it. Yes it would be harder to get that close but thats no the discussion here. Making the shot is what were talkin about and that really isnt that hard to do, you just have to know your bow am I wrong?


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

dogdrivers.net said:


> Not necissarily on my bow my 20 is perfect at 5 yards. I shot a turkey target at a 3d with it last year and pinwheeled it. Yes it would be harder to get that close but thats no the discussion here. Making the shot is what were talkin about and that really isnt that hard to do, you just have to know your bow am I wrong?


No you are right you do need to know your bow and what it does up close in case of close incounters. for five yards i was saying that i would have to use my 40 yard pin.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

I aint bragging but rifle hunting is just boring when you can shoot so far. Two years about i shot my mule deer at about 400 yards or so with my 30-06 and my dad shot his elk at 378 yards he used a 270. But when it comes to archery hunting i have only harvested one big games animal and that was a spike elk at 32 yards the first shot and 35 the second


----------



## goosehunter2118 (Jan 24, 2007)

slayrX said:


> I aint bragging but rifle hunting is just boring when you can shoot so far.


Amen. That is the main reason I picked up the pistol to hunt deer.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

slayrX said:


> I aint bragging but rifle hunting is just boring when you can shoot so far. Two years about i shot my mule deer at about 400 yards or so with my 30-06 and my dad shot his elk at 378 yards he used a 270. But when it comes to archery hunting i have only harvested one big games animal and that was a spike elk at 32 yards the first shot and 35 the second


This is true BUT. I add my twist to it. Now picture the deer at 300 yards...but...running flat out across the field full speed. Kinda livens up the sitiation haha.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

dogdrivers.net said:


> This is true BUT. I add my twist to it. Now picture the deer at 300 yards...but...running flat out across the field full speed. Kinda livens up the sitiation haha.


ukey: :zip: Not gonna say anything...Not gonna say anything...Not gonna say anything...


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

slayrX said:


> I aint bragging but rifle hunting is just boring when you can shoot so far. Two years about i shot my mule deer at about 400 yards or so with my 30-06 and my dad shot his elk at 378 yards he used a 270. But when it comes to archery hunting i have only harvested one big games animal and that was a spike elk at 32 yards the first shot and 35 the second


i agree, i only use a bow and a shotgun with buckshot....both require the deer to come close....in my opinion if you use a rife and shoot a deer from really long ranges, its not fair. If i bring a rife where i go huntin, i could bag big bucks and does everytime i go. I love the challenge trying to bring him close.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

dogdrivers.net said:


> This is true BUT. I add my twist to it. Now picture the deer at 300 yards...but...running flat out across the field full speed. Kinda livens up the sitiation haha.


Not gonna say a thing but if it is true you have lady luck on your side


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

farthest i ever took a deer huh? well... 40 yards with a 30-30:wink:!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

spike at about 80yrds with a .35 REM./200grain bullet...knocked him atleast 10yds down the hill...:tongue:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

slayrX said:


> Not gonna say a thing but if it is true you have lady luck on your side


You guys reall dont beleive me? When have I lied on here? Comon yall its not that comon you guys obviously dont run hounds. (And I dont mean that in a negative way) but we see shots like that all the time. Its not a rarity where Im from to see 3 or 4 shots like that a day. keep in mind when you handload you can make the load to your specifications, my grandfather loves to handload and makes all of ours with the idea of shooting running deer in mind. The best thing about it is you dont have to lead a running deer with a rifle but a few inches at the most. Ive had to lead them with a shotgun a foot or so. Ive never lied before im not gonna start now. Comon yall have a little faith man. haha


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Whitehair said:


> ukey: :zip: Not gonna say anything...Not gonna say anything...Not gonna say anything...


Elighten me.


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

well guys since we have the record around 400yards with a rifle still thast a long shot and thats not hard amen to a 5yard bow shot but im going to take the lead here with around a 600yard 30-06 shot well actually around 587yards acording to the gps but its off a few yards now a days but yeah it was not a fluke by the way i group 6inch at 600 i was only taught by my grandpa who taught rifle men and artillery operators in the korean war so yaeh but 400 is still a hell of a shot man
and man i belive you down in southern manitoba we take about 200 yard flat out runing shots in 40 yards openings lol it is a thrill aint it loll we dont use dogs though we send 1 guy up the bush strip and we have 1 guy on either side of the strip waiting for him to flush out the deer


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I believe you, thats the problem...

Come on guys; We've got leg shots, gut shots, 300 Yards with open sights (All on another thread), and now 200/300 Yards at running deer. Im not trying to play ethics police here, but thats pushing it a little bit. 300 Yards is a long way off anyway you slice it, and then throw in a running animal, nerves, whatever wind there may be, Etc. and thats iffy at best...

Ive said this before; Do you *know* you can make that shot (8"-Moving-200+ Yards) _*every-single *_time?
If yes, youre are an amazing rifleman by anyones standards. If no, you have no business taking that shot...

My 2 Cents
Take Care


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

's why i don't like guns. you know what a bow that you practice with (at least a long)can do, and you try to get under that, wiht a gun however... it gives you some sort of "arrogance". makes you think you can do too much. forty yards is still too much for me.most game i take with a gun i am so close that i sould take it with a selfbow.

and as far as hunting is concerned, i like to be on foot with a simple longbow in hand and a quiver of wooden arrows on my back. makes a meat gathering expedition an adventure.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Whitehair said:


> I believe you, thats the problem...
> 
> Come on guys; We've got leg shots, gut shots, 300 Yards with open sights (All on another thread), and now 200/300 Yards at running deer. Im not trying to play ethics police here, but thats pushing it a little bit. 300 Yards is a long way off anyway you slice it, and then throw in a running animal, nerves, whatever wind there may be, Etc. and thats iffy at best...
> 
> ...



I havent missed yet and im always practicing long shots at small targets from standing positions. Theres no other choice when hunting with hounds. If the deer doesnt stop, the deer and dogs hit the road and something dies anyway and its probly gonna be your hounds unless you get there first. Like I say ethics is an opinion. I completely understand what your saying, but, I know I can make the shot and I feel comfortable with it, therefore Im going to take it when it presents itself. Its really not that hard to do when your brought up from a child shooting like that. This isnt a one shot kill environment I hunt in. If the deer gets hit and goes down then I follow it up. Im not going to lose the deer in a bean field with the hounds right behind it.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

with a rifle? 543 yards with a hand loaded 7mm rem mag, useing a 6-18x scope- one shot.. one kill

bow.. well this year my farthest shot was at 19 yards. I will say its alot harder to shoot a monster buck at 20 yards, broadside, WIDE open shooting lane, then it is to shoot that same deer at 200 yards with a rifle. there is no contest which is harder


----------



## 100% HOYT (Feb 17, 2007)

dogdrivers.net said:


> BTW shooting a deer at 5 yards is not hard. 20 yard pin.


if you hold ur 20 yrd pin you'll shoot high...hold your last pin...and you'll hit right where yuh need too...and it's harder than u'd think


----------

